# TSG50: Tesla Uncensored



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_Microsoft will remove applications from your computer, TSG loses a member, webOS isn't dead yet, .xxx domains get hot, and Mike & Dan want a Tesla Model S for Christmas._

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *


*



*
Welcome to the latest episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

Windows 8 apps can be deleted remotely by Microsoft
http://www.neowin.net/news/windows-8-apps-can-be-deleted-remotely-by-microsoft

Sad news - SpySentinel
http://forums.techguy.org/announcements/1030595-sad-news-spysentinel.html

HP's webOS is going Open Source. Now what?
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/hps-webos-is-going-open-source-now-what/19446

Sales of .xxx domains heat up
http://www.mysanantonio.com/business/local/article/Sales-of-xxx-domains-heat-up-2393148.php

Tesla Model S
http://www.teslamotors.com/models

Slayer Christmas





Mike & Heather Lights
http://www.mikeandheather.net/lights/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

